# can you keep the bark?



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

A friend wants a clock made from a slab, youve all seen them. I dont really remember if I ve ever seen one with bark on it. 

My question is: Can you dry/prepare a slab in a manner to keep the bark from falling off? If so, what are the chances it will fall off later? Is there a tree that works best for this?

Any other help/ideas are welcomed.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Since no one's responded yet, I'll toss you my $0.02 worth. I've got a pecan flitch that I was air drying with the bark on. The bark fell off in large chunks so I saved them. I plan on glueing them bark on when I use the slab. May have to soak it for a while in water to get it to conform.
What kind of wood is your cookies. Some species dry nicely with the bark intact. Like ash, which I found out the hard way. I'm trying to air drying some cherry cookies now; so far so good.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks djg. It will either be ash or pecan, cuz thats what I got laying on the ground right now :smile:. He doesnt want any out-of-this-world kinda wood, so I figured I would just use what Ive got. Im thinking something in the neighborhood of 18-20" dia.

Did you seal both sides and just let the bark fall off? how thick is the cookie? what sealer did you use and is there much checking on it?

lots of questions huh :laughing:.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Chippin-in said:


> Did you seal both sides and just let the bark fall off? how thick is the cookie? what sealer did you use and is there much checking on it?
> 
> lots of questions huh :laughing:.
> 
> ...


Don't apologize for asking questions. I've asked alot of them and the members have graciously answered them. Just repaying the favor by passing along what little I know.

My pecan was just a slab that I dried in my basement before I knew about end sealing. It split a little at the ends, but I can just cut fresh ends when I make my bench out of it (Boy I got to get off my but and finally do it:laughing:.) The bark dropped off within the first month so I carefully saved them. The slab was only 6/4 and it cupped a little. I'll run the bottom side through the sander until I get a wide enough flat surface to mount an apron. The top side I'll leave concaved to receive the tush easier. Otherwise, it'll end up too thin. The bark I'll glue on and then carefully trim off the excess with a hand saw.

Since your thinking about ash, I tried to dry a slab of ash that had the bark in tacked. I really wanted to remove it since I was drying it outside and was worried about Powder Post Beetles. Turns out no bugs, but the bark never came off even with months of soaking in water. Daren later told me that Ash is one of the trees that likes to hang onto it's bark.

As far as cookies go, mine are only 6-8" dia. and are cherry. I was wanting to make coasters out of them so they are only 1/2-3/4" thick. I sealed both sides with anchor seal. I am drying them in my basement so it dries more slowly to prevent cracking. So far so good. Treating it like you would a green turned bowl.

With your larger diameter cookies, I would definitely coat with a thick coat of sealer as soon as you cut them. Then store them in a cool place out of the sun preferably a basement for the first 2-3 months. Maybe someone else with more experience can help you out with the drying process.


----------



## woodduck99 (Jan 5, 2010)

According to Roy Underhill (The Woodright on PBS), if you cut a tree in winter the bark tends to stay tight and if you cut it in spring-summer, the bark comes off easier in one big piece. Something about the sap rising affects the cells of the tree just under the bark.

I have no idea if he's right, but it might be something you could use to your advantage.


----------



## woodduck99 (Jan 5, 2010)

I also realize this opens the forum up to all sorts of smart-a$$ remarks about sap rising.


----------

